# Camperstop Europe 2015



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
just wandered if any one has the Camperstop Europe 2015 and what you think of it

barry


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

powerplus said:


> hi
> just wandered if any one has the Camperstop Europe 2015 and what you think of it
> 
> barry


I have used them several times up to 2014 , and find it to be one of the best in my opinion better than All the Aires guides .


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I got it for xmas but not used it yet so cant comment ,but my old one a 2009 i did use alongside the all the aires and Bord atlas


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

We have been using CS for years. CS covers all of Europe and if you buy CS you will not need any other "aires" books.

WASFITONCE


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you are asking whether the NEW Camperstop is OK? after the previous 8 page error in 2014, I do not know. If you are asking whether it is worth buying? Absolutely!
Sorry to the hard working "All the Aires ......." people but they cannot match the content of Camperstops other than the by the few personal tips where co-ordinates are not good enough.

Alan


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I have downloaded the Motorhome Parkings app to my phone and together with the Aires Campingcar app found them both invaluable on our recent trip to France and Spain. If you've got room to store all the data then you've got two excellent offline guides.

I'm not sure whether Motorhome Parkings is the same as Camperstop. Its produced by NKC (Netherlands Camping Club) and data is available from the www.campercontact.nl website.

The reviews on Motorhome Parkings are mostly in Dutch and in the same way most of the Aires Campingcar reviews are in French. Some are in English but you can usually get an idea by the scores given what the writer makes of the site.

The fee paid for the data on both apps gives coverage to the whole of Europe - I think.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Haven't yet received our copy of the 2015 edition, so cannot comment specifically on that.

But we've been using previous editions for about 6(?) years now and we find it absolutely fantastic. Best by far of all the similar guides we've tried. 
Beats having to buy several versions of those country-specific (and we think not so good) "All the Aires" guides, as the one edition covers all of mainland Europe.

Very highly recommended.





( Edited to say: Boss has just informed me that in fact she has indeed received the 2015 edition....it's been packed by her in the MH already, ready for our next tour down to Costa del Sol/Algarve, starting in early January!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

As an aside, but still more or less relevant.

Is the priority simply to know if there is an aire, and where to find it via GPS co-ords . . . or to learn as much information about it as possible?

Both are obviously desirable, but depending on your touring habits, the former seems to me to be the most vital. Quite often we have gone to a highly recommended aire and found it full to overflowing by 2.00pm _(out of season!) _so maybe the descriptions are self defeating in some cases?

Since you never know for sure until you get there whether an aire is still open, full to overflowing, taken over by gypsies, or utterly naff - I'm inclined to think that just having the location _(on AutoRoute or the satnav)_ is as good as anything.

Dunno - just a thought while pondering whether to buy the Camperstop book.

Dave


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi dave

we are going to portugal in feb possibly via caen

just need to make the commitment and book 
not having done this before i get a bit anxious when making decisions 

and feel that to many books will confuse me even more
so think i just want 1 book

barry


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I also received 2015 edition for Xmas and am delighted. Great reference book, with enough info to make an informed decision on your next stop.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Camperstops 2015*

A very useful book not sure that I agree with posts elsewhere on this forum that it is better than All the Aires France, but it is very good that it covers most of Europe.
However has anybody noticed the page numbers are all over the place in the French sections, I'm still looking for page 278. Or is it just my copy.
I have emailed Outdoor Bits and await their reply.
Geoff


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

rosalan said:


> Are you are asking whether the NEW Camperstop is OK? after the previous 8 page error in 2014, I do not know. If you are asking whether it is worth buying? Absolutely!
> Sorry to the hard working "All the Aires ......." people but they cannot match the content of Camperstops other than the by the few personal tips where co-ordinates are not good enough.
> 
> Alan


I bought the book with errors last year , knew what I was buying off Amazon only cost me around £12 , errors were easily sorted . Still think it's better than All the Aires books unless you like pretty picyures as opposed to information . You can also download the Camperstop to your Garmin or TT cost you 3euros ,


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

My 2015 version came from Waterstones and seems to be without errors. I know the 2014 version had page errors, but appear to have been sorted in the new version.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

> You can also download the Camperstop to your Garmin or TT cost you 3euros


That's actually €3.25 per individual country dataset, so €29.25 for equivalent of the book ...


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

subfiver said:


> > You can also download the Camperstop to your Garmin or TT cost you 3euros
> 
> 
> That's actually €3.25 per individual country dataset, so €29.25 for equivalent of the book ...


Are you sure ,


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, see for yoursen ...

http://www.facilemedia.nl/orderxb-en.php


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Another vote for apps over any book. Dead easy look at a map with your location at the centre of it. Then all available sites shown around it. Click on anyone for more info. Viola!

Campercontacts and CCinfos do it for me. I can see a limited future for the books.


----------



## silvertips10 (Nov 4, 2012)

I've just bought this book from Amazon and had to return it as pages 72-104 were missing and 105-136 were duplicated? Good job I checked otherwise it would have been to late if we had been away! I now can't decide whether to reorder in case it happens again. 
We have used previous versions before and find them reliable.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Glandwr said:- Another vote for apps over any book. Dead easy look at a map with your location at the centre of it. Then all available sites shown around it. Click on anyone for more info. Viola!


Spot on Dick, specially on a 10" tablet or even larger screen.

I just wish the dozy buggers at ACSI had prepared their 2015 App in advance, ready for downloading at the _front _end of January.

Seriously hampering my planning it is - even though we shall probably abandon the carefully laid plans within the first morning, as we usually do!!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

CAMPERSTOP IS THE ONLY AIRES BOOK YOU WILL NEED.

wasfitonce


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> zebedee said:-I just wish the dozy buggers at ACSI had prepared their 2015 App in advance, ready for downloading at the front end of January


Spot on Dave! You would have thought that they could have updated the 2014 version without too much hassle and had it on the Play Store before now. The ACSI website is saying that the other non CC App with all the sites will be out 'end of January' so I would put money on the CC App being out at the same time!

Caulkhead


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Hope new leafs book isn't the 2015 one the 2014 with the 8 page misalignment didn't stop the Camperstop being a great book but was gonna get the new On my way! just to get away from that, 
I honestly have books galore but the Camperstop and the ACSI books are the two best resources for me, definetly worth paying for the English version though you can get the same 2014 book(inc the 8 page errors) in Dutch, german, french and Italian that I have seen so far


----------

